# Visa 189 long processing time



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

I lodged my visa on 20 october 2016.
Got first CO contact on 7 november 2016
Provided all relevant documentation on 15 november 2016
Since then my application shows assesment in progress status
Really very nervous
Its been more than 5.5 months
Can you suggest amything ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> I lodged my visa on 20 october 2016.
> Got first CO contact on 7 november 2016
> Provided all relevant documentation on 15 november 2016
> Since then my application shows assesment in progress status
> ...


Hey Kamal... What is your points tally... N ur sequence of events...? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

my points were 60
Got invite on 12 oct 2016
Lodged my file for 189 on 20 oct 2016
CO contact on 7 november 2016
Replied positively on 15 novber 2016
And since then
waiting for the grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> my points were 60
> Got invite on 12 oct 2016
> Lodged my file for 189 on 20 oct 2016
> CO contact on 7 november 2016
> ...


Call them mate and keep on sending them email inquiries. Since it is more than the advised processing time of 3 months. You need to follow up. 

BTW, did you claim points from employment? If yes, check with your employer. Otherwise, keep on sending them scheduled follow up call followed by email inquiry. 

Good Luck


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes 
i claimed points for employment
I checked with my employers
No employment verification yet...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Yes
> i claimed points for employment
> I checked with my employers
> No employment verification yet...
> ...


Send them email inquiries after every weekend until you get the normal reply instead of same generic reply that the application is under external check. 

They become so naive at times that they seldom get back to those application which only needed a quick look. 

I would suggest, call them first , then send them email. 

I personally believe you will hear from them in the month of April or May should be the maximum time frame. Because in the month of June, they seldom grant visas. 

Good luck again


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Saadi said:


> Send them email inquiries after every weekend until you get the normal reply instead of same generic reply that the application is under external check.
> 
> They become so naive at times that they seldom get back to those application which only needed a quick look.
> 
> ...


Where should i call ??
GSM Adelaide is my processing center

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Where should i call ??
> GSM Adelaide is my processing center
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Please use the same email address you were sent CO contact email. 

regarding the contact no. I know onshore number but not sure about the offshore. With a little research on the forum you can find the offshore contact details for sure. 

Good luck


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Saadi said:


> Please use the same email address you were sent CO contact email.
> 
> regarding the contact no. I know onshore number but not sure about the offshore. With a little research on the forum you can find the offshore contact details for sure.
> 
> Good luck


R u onshore? 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

tanaynash said:


> R u onshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

no
i m offshore..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> no
> i m offshore..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Give it a try tomorrow as the time difference between IND and AUS is now 4.5 hrs 


Call up +61 131881


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Saadi said:


> Give it a try tomorrow as the time difference between IND and AUS is now 4.5 hrs
> 
> 
> Call up +61 131881


Is this number right ??
I think u didnt write the complete number ??...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Is this number right ??
> I think u didnt write the complete number ??...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


0061131881 . its like 645pm right now. They are closed for the day. Wake 5-6am in the morning Ind time to call em up.

good luck


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

ok thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

ok
is this the number of GSM adelaide or DIBP ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> ok
> is this the number of GSM adelaide or DIBP ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That's a general contact number that every one call to get update on their application status. make sure you get your application details handy upon they inquire about your Application ID etc. 

I think, the info in CO contact email attachment is the one you need to keep with you when call is connected. 

Good luck


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok
Thanks
I will surely call tomorrow..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## geet kashyap (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Any luck? We are also waiting for the grant for almost three months


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just wait wait and wait...
Pateince is the key maybe...
lol..
That is what i say to myself..

Honsle buland...

😊😊


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me (Jul 12, 2015)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Just wait wait and wait...
> Pateince is the key maybe...
> lol..
> That is what i say to myself..
> ...


Yep it is..!! 
I had my employment verification happend 296 days after the CO contact.. Waited all along..
Even Immitracker shows I am the longest to wait for employment verification after the CO contact..

Not trying to be negative here..!! Just showing you guys the worse case scenario..
There is a lot things you can do during this wait rather than fretting about it.. 
Take up a course that you feel will upgrade your skill set..!! Start moving forward..!!


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Ok
> Thanks
> I will surely call tomorrow..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey Kamal... Did u call them? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah 
I called them
They hung my call for half hour
That costed me around 400 INR

Then the call automatically got cut....

lol

I wont dare to call them again now

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

geet kashyap said:


> Hi Any luck? We are also waiting for the grant for almost three months


Bro...what visa u applied for ??..
And what is ur timeline..
Please share...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Wait is painful guys...
😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Wait is painful guys...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Follow up them with email every weekend don't forget to put your case number etc in start of email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

I used an agent to lodge my file...
Can i mail them myself or only my agent has the authority to do it...??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> I used an agent to lodge my file...
> Can i mail them myself or only my agent has the authority to do it...??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Only the authorised email for all communication provided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Then only my agent can do that...
😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indergill (Nov 4, 2016)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Then only my agent can do that...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




You paid him and he's there on your behalf. Ask him to follow up every week! Also try creating a immi account and add your case by using trn number or case number and passport details. Check mailbox for all communications done by CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah..i have already imported my file in immi account..
Will surely talk to my agent about regular followups...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

Saadi said:


> Give it a try tomorrow as the time difference between IND and AUS is now 4.5 hrs
> 
> 
> Call up +61 131881


Hey... I tried to call on this number Bt I am not able to find any option in IVR for asking update on the application... And they do give disclaimer on IVR that they wont give any update on the application... What should be done Now? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79 (Feb 11, 2017)

hi guys
i also applied thru an agent.i got employment verification call on 8th feb which got messed up badly.i am expecting NJL. i requested my agent to send my CO new RnR letter signed by HR manager(previously uploaded the letter from my manager) . Also i want him to upload HR manager's business card and an updated email address . i want all the documents to be uploaded before the CO visits my case again.my case has not been updated after 3rd oct 2016 hen i uploaded form 80 1399 and medicals
please guide me what to do now.i have agent's name and MARA registration number.he charged me 2500$ as his consultancy yet he is not listening to my requests.should i kick him out of my application ?
do i need to change the email address used for correspondence with the CO before kicking him out.my CO is ANNA.can somebody tell me his/her exp with the same CO.
REGARDS


----------



## kamalsingh6327 (Feb 24, 2017)

wat did u messed up in ur verification ??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash (Apr 24, 2016)

raja79 said:


> hi guys
> i also applied thru an agent.i got employment verification call on 8th feb which got messed up badly.i am expecting NJL. i requested my agent to send my CO new RnR letter signed by HR manager(previously uploaded the letter from my manager) . Also i want him to upload HR manager's business card and an updated email address . i want all the documents to be uploaded before the CO visits my case again.my case has not been updated after 3rd oct 2016 hen i uploaded form 80 1399 and medicals
> please guide me what to do now.i have agent's name and MARA registration number.he charged me 2500$ as his consultancy yet he is not listening to my requests.should i kick him out of my application ?
> do i need to change the email address used for correspondence with the CO before kicking him out.my CO is ANNA.can somebody tell me his/her exp with the same CO.
> REGARDS


Hi... Pls refrain from using names of CO in public... Not a good practice... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapgrctrainer (Apr 14, 2016)

I am.aslo.in the same page lodged application on November 2016 and case officer came back to give details.of form 80 which I provided on 31dec 2016.from 5 months no update till now.waiting sucks.

Sent from my vivo V1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatindersingh81 (Jun 2, 2017)

kamalsingh6327 said:


> Yeah..i have already imported my file in immi account..
> Will surely talk to my agent about regular followups...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Hi Kamal Singh,

Did you get your visa? I am in the same boat as you. I started the process in August 2016 but I have got no update till now. 

Thanks
Jatinder


----------



## jatindersingh81 (Jun 2, 2017)

Its painful... isn't it. My visa has also gone for processing in Adelaide. How oftenly did you contact your CO? I did email them around 6 times but nothing useful till now.. Is it a good practice to keep sending them reminders? I hope they don't get angry or something


----------



## ggautam13 (Oct 13, 2016)

Please guide me 
I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points (age:30, edu: 15, exp: 15) and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


----------

